
Send and Sync: the “marker traits” that Rust uses for safe concurrency - chriskrycho
http://www.newrustacean.com/show_notes/e022/
======
chriskrycho
Note: I managed to have a total brain fail here and both wrote and also
therefore said “deadlock” instead of “data race” over and over and over again.
‍️ Anywhere you hear “deadlock” just substitute “data race”.

